
Ask HN: Flatiron or General Assembly? - leeshire
Has anyone completed these bootcamps and got a job and if so how was the experience.<p>I want to join one of these bootcamps but codefellows is expensive I don&#x27;t have money right now but my dream is to become a web developer. I just don&#x27;t have a good enough network or opportunities to land a job or start my career<p>maybe one of these bootcamps can help any advice would help me.<p>I&#x27;m 29 living in Seattle, WA
======
rshnotsecure
I have a lot of respect for bootcamps, and they have done a very admirable job
considering the potential and pressure to turn into a full fledged scam
industry.

That being said, corporations have closed ranks at this point and basically
refuse to hire from them.

It’s very sad to see and very unfair and not deserved.

Don’t go into web development also. It’s quite a crowded field even if pretty
in demand.

I would recommmend Cloud Engineering especially since you don’t have a
network. Pass your associate and pro cert for AWS for instance and that will
guarantee you 100k+ job (assuming you don’t have any crazy issues I’m unaware
of and have at least basic service industry level experience). After you pass
the certs, which takes 6 months to study at a total cost of like $450, maybe
10 business days max to find a job?

